# photo posting problems



## dozuki (Dec 15, 2005)

I am still trying to a photo any photo but the system says that my file is to big.  According to my computer the photo is only 4kb.  Does anyone have any ideas.  If it helps I am using an iMac with iphoto.


----------



## btboone (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmm, 4K is a long way from 90K or whatever our limit is.  I wonder if it's just giving you the wrong error message.  Check to see if there are any forbidden characters in the name.  If that's the case, just change it to something shorter.  I assume it's a standard format like .jpg?


----------



## dozuki (Dec 15, 2005)

I'll try changing the photo numbers to names. what are the forbiden charachters?  Or is it better to non know.  Thanks


----------



## btboone (Dec 15, 2005)

Stuff that the computer sees as file execution characters such as /.*? and stuff like that.  Just name it something simple like pic1.jpg


----------

